# Create combo box in Word 2003



## learningrrl (Jul 7, 2005)

I am trying to create a combo box in Word that will allow users to pick from a list of answers. I can create the initial combo box control, but I do not know how to edit it to include my drop-down choices.

Please help!


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

1. Is it a combobox from the Control ToolBox?

2. Is it just on the page, or on a userform?


----------



## learningrrl (Jul 7, 2005)

1. Yes, it's from the Control ToolBox

2. It's in a cell in a table.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

To populate it initially, try something like this:

Sub BoxList()
With ActiveDocument.ComboBox1
.Clear
.AddItem "Option1"
.AddItem "Option2"
.AddItem "Option3"
End With
End Sub


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Keep in mind that if this document is going to be sent to others they must have the appropriate security level set within word in order for this to work. If someone receives this document and has macro security set to "high" then the combobox will not work.

Rollin


----------



## fortel (Feb 4, 2008)

bomb #21 said:


> To populate it initially, try something like this:
> 
> Sub BoxList()
> With ActiveDocument.ComboBox1
> ...


Hi I have the same query as learningrrl can you advise where this code needs to be inserted?

Sub BoxList()
With ActiveDocument.ComboBox1
.Clear
.AddItem "Option1"
.AddItem "Option2"
.AddItem "Option3"
End With
End Sub

Thanks


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You can add the code directly to the Document_Open event or you can add it in a stand alone module and call the sub when the document opens.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## mhalfadl (Dec 25, 2012)

fortel said:


> Hi I have the same query as learningrrl can you advise where this code needs to be inserted?
> 
> Sub BoxList()
> With ActiveDocument.ComboBox1
> ...


Here is exactly what did I do

Private Sub ComboBox1_DropButtonClick()
ComboBox1.List = Array("", "1", "2", "3", "Etc.")
End Sub


----------

